# Difference between old and new iPhone?



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

This might seem like a stupid question but what are the main differences between the old and new iPhones? Besides the 3G capability (which I honestly dont care about) and that the new ones are made of plastic instead of the metal backing.

Someone told me that the old ones were prone to freezing up, how true is that?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Apple is emphasizing the following innovations:

• 3G
• iPhone in Enterprise (Support for Microsoft Exchange)
• GPS
• App Store


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Aquaholic said:


> Apple is emphasizing the following innovations:
> 
> • 3G
> • iPhone in Enterprise (Support for Microsoft Exchange)
> ...


Enterprise support and the App Store are software-dependent and will be available on 1.0 iPhones.

The actual hardware differences between the original iPhone and the new one are minimal; a plastic backing instead of metal, metal buttons on the top and side instead of plastic, a FLUSH headphone jack meaning you can use any headphones (YAY!), a bit thinner, and internally the 3G chipset and the GPS chipset. That's more or less it.

*EDIT*: Oh yes, more battery life too.


----------



## neptune (Apr 27, 2003)

The new ones also have the following differences:

no dock included in the box
standard headphone jack (not sunken like the old one)
another proximity sensor for better 'face' recognition
better quality speaker
metal buttons

I'm sure there are other differences too that I'm missing. As for the new one being prone to freezing, I don't think you should believe that, as they haven't even been released, so anyone using one is likely using pre-release software.

My 2¢


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

chas_m said:


> Enterprise support and the App Store are software-dependent and will be available on 1.0 iPhones.
> 
> The actual hardware differences between the original iPhone and the new one are minimal; a plastic backing instead of metal, metal buttons on the top and side instead of plastic, a FLUSH headphone jack meaning you can use any headphones (YAY!), a bit thinner, and internally the 3G chipset and the GPS chipset. That's more or less it.
> 
> *EDIT*: Oh yes, more battery life too.


So the old iPhones are not capable of utilizing GPS mapping? Boy was I told miss information, I was also told that you should be able to upgrade the old iPhones to the new 2.0 firmware...is that correct?

I guess by the sounds of it....I should not bother getting an older iPhone, and just wait until Fido/Rogers release them, I'm due for a new contract at i'm with rogers now and have finished my contract.


----------



## neptune (Apr 27, 2003)

The old phone will be upgradable to version 2 of the software, which will include the Exchange Support, however since there is no hardware GPS in the original iPhone, you won't be able to use GPS mapping. Rumor is that the version 2 firmware is a lot harder to 'hack', so for the first little while, I'd imagine iPhone 1.x users will be sticking with the old software to continue to work with Rogers/Fido.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

neptune said:


> The old phone will be upgradable to version 2 of the software, which will include the Exchange Support, however since there is no hardware GPS in the original iPhone, you won't be able to use GPS mapping. Rumor is that the version 2 firmware is a lot harder to 'hack', so for the first little while, I'd imagine iPhone 1.x users will be sticking with the old software to continue to work with Rogers/Fido.


This is all correct, but I'd just like to add that Google Maps (which will continue to work exactly as it has done) makes a dandy substitute for "real" GPS to the point where it's not an exciting feature to me. I navigated the entire United States, visiting almost ALL cities and places I have never been to, using Google Maps' turn-by-turn directions without any notable misfires.

And that was BEFORE they added the "we figure out where you are at present via triangulation" feature! If they'd had that, I could have put in "pizza" from anywhere and found the nearest pizza place ...

Near as I can tell, the big difference between Google Maps in its present form and "real" GPS is:

*your location actually changes in near-real-time
*directions can change based on other information (getting you back if you get lost, avoiding construction etc)

The former doesn't interest me at all, the latter is kind of handy but hardly mandatory (as evidenced above).


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Looks like thumbs up for the new version of the iPhone...I guess now I'll just have to wait and see what the damage will be when they release them.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

I would imagine the biggest feature was 3G, which if someone hadn't already explained is the potential to have much higher tranmission speeds to the iPhones, opening up more opportunities for interactive content and possibly streaming videos.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

The biggest difference is that will be finally get it properly in Canada with a decent data plan and get to use decent 3G speeds.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

If the 3G iPhone is saddled with a $30/300MB data plan from Rogers, then the 3G won't be worth much. I'll be sticking with my 2G iPhone.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm not sure exactly how its done with Rogers. But I know here in the US that the phone is only 199$ if you agree to a 2 year AT&T contract, otherwise its the usual price the iPhone has been selling for. They won't let you out of the apple store without either signing up for AT&T or paying the higher price.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

They won't be selling them at apple stores in Canada at all, AFAIK. Just at Rogers, and just with a ridiculous 3 year contract. IT's crazy that in the US and in Europe, 2 years is pretty much the max, but in Canada it's 3 years, and lord knows Apple will have the iPhone revamped and re-released as a better model next summer... leaving you with two years still left on your 3 year Rogers contract


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

fyrefly said:


> They won't be selling them at apple stores in Canada at all, AFAIK. Just at Rogers, and just with a ridiculous 3 year contract. IT's crazy that in the US and in Europe, 2 years is pretty much the max, but in Canada it's 3 years, and lord knows Apple will have the iPhone revamped and re-released as a better model next summer... leaving you with two years still left on your 3 year Rogers contract


I of course would assume that Rogers unlike most carriers in the US wouldn't simply let you put a new phone on plan?

Also is Rogers like the only major telecommunication company up there?


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

fyrefly said:


> If the 3G iPhone is saddled with a $30/300MB data plan from Rogers, then the 3G won't be worth much. I'll be sticking with my 2G iPhone.


It will likely be more than that, but we will have to wait and see. The unlimited rumors seem pretty solid.


----------



## use_stupid_name (Jun 19, 2008)

fyrefly said:


> They won't be selling them at apple stores in Canada at all, AFAIK. Just at Rogers, and just with a ridiculous 3 year contract. IT's crazy that in the US and in Europe, 2 years is pretty much the max, but in Canada it's 3 years, and lord knows Apple will have the iPhone revamped and re-released as a better model next summer... leaving you with two years still left on your 3 year Rogers contract


In most cases, after two years you are eligible for a hardware upgrade. Although you'll have to re-up for three years.

Look on the bight side, you won't get next years update, you'll get the update for the year after. It'll be a better iphone


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

I've got one for yah.

A 3G sticker and a sexy butt that just asks to be spanked by IT criqitues all over the interwebs. 

But thats pretty much it.


----------

